

Ask HN: Are there sites where you can partner with others on ideas? - jujubee

Anyone know of sites out there that allow anyone to bounce ideas around and partner with others interested in pursuing the concept as a startup?  How can a non-hacker find a hacker?
======
vabmit
<http://www.cofoundr.com/user/login>

Cofoundr was started a few years ago by a Google engineer.

My personal experience is that I've met the people I've partnered with on
start-ups/projects in three places:

    
    
      1. Local Entrepreneurs' Club (MIT e-club)
      2. IRC/Mailing list/Other online community (like lj/fb)
      3. Through personal recommendations from mutual friends
    

If you're not already attending meetings of a local Entrepreneurs' Club, I
strongly recommend it. It's a great place to learn the model of how a start-up
works - how do you make money, how do you build a brand, how do you improve
your pitch, how does funding work, etc. It's like a real time HN. The MIT
e-club lets people pitch their start-up ideas at weekly meetings where the
rest of the club gives feedback.

Then, I would suggest you think about what technology will drive your start-up
and what community it will focus on serving. By hanging out in the relevant
places on line associated with the technology and community you're targeting
you'll quickly be able to identify local experts. You can approach them to
partner with you or to recommend someone who might want to. Those experts will
be in a good position to help you evaluate potential partners.

If you are technical enough to build a demo and a good pitch for your start-up
and plan to take angel funding, you can ask the investor to hook you up with
someone. Investors tend to be locally well connected and know technical people
with start-up experience who have had past successes.

------
yan
I would also like a similar service.

If anyone wants to bounce ideas off me, I'm game :)

------
hellotoby
<http://collabfinder.com/>

------
p01nd3xt3r
partnerup.com

